# petco selling darts now ?



## nativehunter (May 26, 2015)

I went to petco to buy some tanks yesrerday. I looked at the animals and to my suprise they had some tincs and leucs forsale all in the same tank. To me this is really wrong and bad for the hobby. They are teaching people that they could be kept together which could result in hybrids..what is everyones thoughts would u buy them or leave them.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Buying them will only encourage the stores to continue stocking them. Next time you are in, ask about lineage or source on the frogs, I doubt they will have an answer for you.
Pet store (and sometimes reptile store) clerks seem to be fairly inept at keeping animals as sensitive as darts alive for an extended period, and if the frogs languish and die while still at the store, their purchasers will not re-order. It may sound cruel, but it is a much better outcome for established and documented "hobby" lines if the frogs don't get bought.


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

I saw some at one of their stores here in Omaha a while back but they looked pretty sad. It was depressing. There was like 1 auratus, 1 leuc, and 1 tinc, so you couldn't even buy a pair of the same type. Then they had a hygrometer in the tank but it was very low humidity. No live plants, just plastic. And no fruit flies, but had some crickets in there that were quite a bit larger than pinheads. Frogs looked skinny, as you might expect.


----------



## lunger (Oct 17, 2010)

Isn't that animal cruelty? If I chained a dog in my backyard with little shelter from the sun, a dry water bowl and little to no food each day wouldn't I be arrested? Why do large pet store chains get away with this? They should be the very ones working hard to prevent this sort of thing and educate the general public and especially their customers on proper husbandry and basic care for any animal they decide to sell! Just a thought...


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Petco has been selling darts for several months now.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

They've been selling them for a while. They've almost always looked pathetic, although, one guy on facebook managed to pick up what appeared to be healthy frogs, labeled oyapok.

Given that lineage cant and wont be given by petco, and that lineage is an important aspect of dart frog husbandry, it is best to avoid purchasing animals from them.

I personally wouldn't every purchase a live animal from them, of ANY kind. They have an absolutely horrid track record. If you do see animals in distress, DO report them to the local authorities. While uncommon, more and more animal control agencies are becoming aware of and taking action in issues with exotics.

The only thing I ever purchase from petco are tanks at the $1 per gallon sale as this is a loss leader promotion for them. If you buy nothing to go with the tanks they loose.


----------



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

thane said:


> I saw some at one of their stores here in Omaha a while back but they looked pretty sad. It was depressing. There was like 1 auratus, 1 leuc, and 1 tinc, so you couldn't even buy a pair of the same type. Then they had a hygrometer in the tank but it was very low humidity. No live plants, just plastic. And no fruit flies, but had some crickets in there that were quite a bit larger than pinheads. Frogs looked skinny, as you might expect.


Same discription for both of the Petco stores near me.  No humidity, frogs emaciated and gathered in the water bowl. Peat sticking to their bodies. I told the clerk in one and he said he was well aware of their needs and walked off. In the other, as I walked out the door the clerk asked if there was anything she could help with, I said yeah, feed your frogs!


----------



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> I personally wouldn't every purchase a live animal from them, of ANY kind.


If you buy they will just replace it with another. It is sad but better to just let them perish. Same with the bettas in tiny cups


----------



## nativehunter (May 26, 2015)

Ihave no intention of buying them I just thought it was terrible how they where being kept at least they looked fed. I felt bad for them with no humidity


----------



## daisymaisy01 (May 19, 2015)

I've seen them occasionally. They are the same with marine fish and inverts.... Always makes me sad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

